# New To This...Need Some Help



## jasonelam (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello- I have been living with DP/DR for as long as I can remember. I am not sure what is going on with my body or my mind, but I would really like it to stop. 
It seems to me like when I am driving or in a large store that I all of a sudden develop these symptoms. It feels as if my mind has been unplugged and I am not sure where I am, what I am doing or what is my purpose, etc. Its like I all of a sudden get a huge panic attack at the same time, and I have to pull over or something and just stop.
I have had them in Church, in my Car, the Grocery store, and in many social situations. 
PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## bricoleur (Jul 15, 2007)

Has it gotten worse recently? How many years have you had it now?

Everybody copes with the symptoms in different ways--some people can get cured, even. There's hope in that.

I experience similar things--almost nothing is sacred from the depersonalization episodes; formal gatherings and social situations in high school; while driving, while doing the dishes, while cooking, while having a conversation, while shopping, everything. Most recently at my job (which I have been able to go on without having an attack up until last Friday.)

I know there's a forum for discussing attempts to end depersonalization--you ought to look into it; there are a lot of possible solutions.


----------

